# Let's Talk Fixed Gear Bikes



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

And I'll be happy to let anyone who's experienced with fixed gear bikes to do the talking. This fixed gear stuff is all new to me.

Right now I'm commuting to work on a Trax Eclipse (with the unisex/girl's frame :lmao: ) purchased at Walmart about 4 years ago. Initially paid $200 + and over the years spent approx. an additional $300 on upgrades/repairs incl. studded tires for winter riding. This bike has been fairly reliable and is unattractive enough that I seldom fear for it's safety (I've had 2 equally cheap but better looking bikes stolen from work in the past 15 years).

The other night while riding home from work my bike was shimming and upon inspection I noticed a couple broken spokes. Next day I'm at my favourite bike shop discussing repair options when I noticed this unit:










*Jamis Sputnik*

It's sleek simplicity blew me away. So I inquired and found out it's as equally deadly as it is beautiful. Fixed gear and no brakes - wha??? "So how do you stop?" I asked. The store owner described how your supposed to throw your weight forward, twist the front wheel slightly and come to a skidding halt. Wow, that and he claims stopping like that is hard on the knees. If sore knees is all that you suffer from then that would be surprising. 2 good reasons not to get this bike IMO. BUT WAIT, it can be converted into a free wheel and you can add a brake or 2! Now I'm interested again. Who knows, maybe I'd even try the fixed gear version once I got comfortable with the bike. 

In any case, this is a huge step up in quality for me and I thought I'd check here to see if there's any opinions on my possible upgrade vehicle for SPRING/SUMMER/FALL ONLY commuting back and forth to work (the Trax would be used in the winter).

BTW, at my local store the Sputnik is tagged for $1000.00. Here's the specs.

*FRAME	
Reynolds 631 seamless air-hardened chromoly main tubes, double tapered heat-treated cromo stays, lost wax rear entry dropouts

FORK	
Full Carbon composite road fork with forged alloy dropouts

HEADSET	
Aheadset, 
1 1/8”

WHEELSET	
Alex DA22 rims, 32H, Formula alloy sealed track hubs, flip/flop rear

TIRES	
Vittoria Zaffiro, 
700 x 23c

DERAILLEURS	
N/A

SHIFTERS	
N/A

CHAIN	
KMC Z510H

FREEWHEEL	
Formula 16T

CRANKSET	
FSA Vero forged alloy single 46T, 
170mm (50/53), 172.5mm (55/57), 175mm (59/62)

BOTTOM BRACKET	
FSA Powerdrive, 
68 x 108mm

PEDALS	
N/A

BRAKESET	
N/A

HANDLEBAR	
Ritchey Comp Road, 26.0mm x 400mm (50), 
420mm (53/55), 
440mm (57/59/62)

STEM	
Ritchey Road Comp, 
6° x 90mm (50/53), 100mm (55/57), 
120mm (59/62)

GRIPS	
Jamis gel tape

SEATPOST	
Ritchey Road Comp, 250mm x 27.2mm, 
with alloy clamp

SADDLE	
Selle San Marco Ponza Lux with chromoly rails

SIZES	
50, 53, 55, 57, 59, 62cm

COLORS	
Ano Black

WEIGHT	
16.75 lbs.*


Any opinions?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You could stop by putting your foot on the back tire and holding it against the frame. Thats how I used to stop my bmx back when I was a little kid and couldn't afford new brakes.  


I wouldn't ride anything without hydraulic discs IMHO...they put hair on your chest.:clap:


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> You could stop by putting your foot on the back tire and holding it against the frame. Thats how I used to stop my bmx back when I was a little kid and couldn't afford new brakes.
> 
> 
> *I wouldn't ride anything without hydraulic discs IMHO*...they put hair on your chest.:clap:


Geezus - might as well put a gas tank and coffee mug holder on it too  

I'm seriously considering one back traditional style brake only to keep it as close to the original stripped down look as possible.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

*Finally*, a jogging bike.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Go _olde skule_ - Slap a good old fashioned "coaster brake" on that sucker! :clap:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't understand what the pros are with these bikes, although I can see lots of cons. It's seems like nothing other than a stylish fad, but I see lots of them around.

If you want a bike for commuting, this means interacting with traffic. Relying on no brakes or a single brake is not very clever. I often notice that those riding these bikes tend to not wear bike helmets too, I guess that's part of the whole "simplicity" thing. After they crash into the SUV that will eventually cut them off and they experience that inevitable head injury, their next simple vehicle might be an electric wheelchair to cart their quadriplegic body around town.

Barring an accident, why would anyone want a one gear bike to commute to work with? The single gear is not going to have a big enough high gear to really get going fast downhill or on a flat with the wind at your back. And you'll have no choice but standing up on the pedals to hump yourself up hills. Or I guess walking your bike up the hill if it's really steep and you don't have the muscles of Lance Armstrong. If your commute has a hill on it, you'll be arriving at work drenched in sweat most days.

Also if you're commuting, you might find that carrying all your stuff in a backpack isn't the most comfortable way of doing things. Dedicated bike commuters understand the wisdom of pannier bags. If you need to stop at the store and pick up a few groceries it's also handy. Panniers take the weight off your back and body and put it on the bike frame, far more efficient and comfortable. Plus you don't get that big sweat patch between the pack and your back. I haven't seen any braze-ons on these bikes for attaching panniers or racks. I see lots of riders of these bikes humping their asses up hills carrying all their stuff in a sweat drenched backpack. I hope they have showers at work. 

If you want a super-light fast bike you can find a good racing bike with proper gearing and brakes for a similar price. The skinny tires and wheels are more delicate on city streets, but that's the price you pay for light and fast.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

skinnyboy said:


> Any opinions?


Sure - pointless, for a street bike.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Mississauga said:


> Sure - pointless, for a street bike.


I agree - but once you get it in a velodrome!... you do have a velodrome, don't you SB?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I know one way to stop on these bikes and let me say it's yabba dabba great!


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Now, Sinc would probably believe "Ah yes, the subject suits a Canadian Mac forum so well."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I see you have made the decision to mock me in any thread you visit. Juvenile indeed. Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^

Lot's of opinions but has anyone ever rode a similar model?

The reviews I've read online have been nothing less than stellar. From novices to vets, everyone seems impressed with this bike.

As far as safety goes, I'll be concentrating on the road and traffic when I'm on it - not talking on a cell phone or reaching for a Tim's double-double  Seriously, 90% of my commute is on a trail. But if this puppy is as fast as some claim then I might have to get on the street or live in fear of mowing down wee children and off leash dogs.

As for hills, as soon as I get to test drive the free wheel and brake version I'll be heading for the hills. One of the first thoughts I had was wondering how it would tackle hills.

I'll post back as soon as I can and let you guys know if it's really the cat's pajamas or something for some of you to continue to scoff at.

BTW, I always wear a helmet when I'm on a bike and have been ever since I was a teenager :clap:


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> If you want a super-light fast bike you can find a good racing bike with proper gearing and brakes for a similar price. The skinny tires and wheels are more delicate on city streets, but that's the price you pay for light and fast.


My current Trax Eclipse has tires and rims that are almost as skinny as the Sputnik and have held up quite well. I brake a few spokes every year but that's after riding 5 days a week for the better part of a year. The Sputnik is 3 times the bike and should hold up even better.

As for gears, my current bike has 18 and I rarely use them. I usually have it stuck in a moderate gear unless I'm going up or down a steep hill and that's the big question mark on this Sputnik.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I wouldn't get it for riding in the city plain and simple. I can only use hydraulic disc brakes because I grew up riding shore style with konas and norcos.

That bike with no street is meant for hopping around on rocks and other obstacles. Really cool to watch if you can find someone who is really good at it.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

skinnyboy said:


> My current Trax Eclipse has tires and rims that are almost as skinny as the Sputnik and have held up quite well. I brake a few spokes every year but that's after riding 5 days a week for the better part of a year. The Sputnik is 3 times the bike and should hold up even better.
> 
> As for gears, my current bike has 18 and I rarely use them. I usually have it stuck in a moderate gear unless I'm going up or down a steep hill and that's the big question mark on this Sputnik.


The bike looks like it has a good light racing frame, but I would think you're very limited by the single gear. Even on my light framed mountain bike I put an extra large chainring on the front that gives me a powerful top gear when I need it. With that big 50 tooth ring on a flat, even someone like 51 year-old me in so-so shape could probably pull away from a young guy standing up on the pedals and pumping away for all he/she's worth on that 46 tooth ring. And the single gear setup means that you'll be using brute force and your weight standing on the pedals to get up most hills. Maybe you don't need 18 gear choices but especially for commuting you should have more than one. Racing bikes years ago were relatively simple with 10 speeds — 2 chainrings up front and 5 rings on the back. And no brakes or a single brake is just not safe for riding around traffic with even if you think you've mastered some fancy skid stop. I watched a guy with a fixed gear last year deciding at the last minute that maybe he shouldn't try to beat out a red light and go sliding into traffic. Fortunately no trucks ran him over — that time.

If you're using it on trails as well then I really don't understand that style of bike. It's built for pavement.

As to the reason behind this design, I understand that it came from what some bike couriers were using. My experience years ago as a bike courier tells me that there's certain kind of logic for this bike style for a certain type of rider. A small percentage of bike couriers were pretty athletic and stood up on the pedals all the time. They raced between delivery at top speed and often made the best money. These guys were often competitive bike racers already. Most of us couldn't keep up with them and didn't want to.

As a commuting bike this style doesn't make any sense to me for all the reasons I've outlined, but I think most of the young folks I see riding them aren't riding them because of practicality and have not much regard for safety. They are riding them because these are considered the current "cool" bike to have and nothing else.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> Can you please post links to those reviews. I'm very interested to learn more.



Jamis Sputnik Reviews

Jamis Sputnik - Topic Powered by eve community


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> If you're using it on trails as well then I really don't understand that style of bike. It's built for pavement.


Meewasin Trail - asphalt - runs along the beautiful South Saskatchewan River - takes two minutes to get on it from my house and another two once I'm off it to land at work 

I'm not sold yet, but I'm definitely going to find out what it's all about on Tuesday.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

in my experience, nothing breaks harder than fixed gear bikes. it only takes a while to get used to it.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

You might want to consider converting an old 10 speed with horizontal dropouts into a fixed gear bike, this way you can try it out for a while without putting out a lot of money up front.

If you decide that a fixed gear bike is for you, you could upgrade to a better one after riding the DIY version for a while.

Some info on fixed gear conversions here: Fixed Gear Conversions


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

PenguinBoy said:


> You might want to consider converting an old 10 speed with horizontal dropouts into a fixed gear bike, this way you can try it out for a while without putting out a lot of money up front.
> 
> If you decide that a fixed gear bike is for you, you could upgrade to a better one after riding the DIY version for a while.
> 
> Some info on fixed gear conversions here: Fixed Gear Conversions


Nice find, great info - thanks.

Really liked the article about why one would ride a fixed gear:

Fixed Gear Bicycles for the Road


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

skinnyboy said:


> Nice find, great info - thanks.
> 
> Really liked the article about why one would ride a fixed gear:
> 
> Fixed Gear Bicycles for the Road


I guess I don't personally "get it". Besides, all I can think of is my old BMX with the coaster brakes. It was totally unsafe to go down a hill into the river valley, you'd have to let the pedals spin and stick your feet somewhere they wouldn't rip your legs off below the knee. And when the only way to slow down is by using your pedals to break you are really out of control.

I'll stick to my 21 speed thanks.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

skinnyboy said:


> Nice find, great info - thanks.
> 
> Really liked the article about why one would ride a fixed gear:
> 
> Fixed Gear Bicycles for the Road


I don't get it either, the article seems to be proving that this is the wrong bike for commuting, maybe the right bike for a specific purpose, such as if you're a competitive cyclist who needs to improve your pedalling technique. I don't buy the argument that there is something impure about coasting. But again, I'm not an athlete, I'm just trying to have my bike be useful and to enjoy it along the way.

Anyway, if you get it stay safe. And keep your fingers out of the drivetrain, there's some pretty gruesome pics on that site --- owwww!


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Test Drive Result*

In a word - FUN!

Now just wait a minute before you start in on me. It was only a 10 min. spin around the neighborhood, but wow, what a spin it was. 

Without making any adjustments to the seat, etc. I strapped my helmet on and away I went. Remember this Sputnik was set up as a free wheel (simply flipped the back wheel around) with one brake up front. Starting off was easy and getting up to speed was surprisingly quick. I slowed down a wee bit and tested the brake to see how hard it would grab. Didn't want to find myself going ass over tea kettle. No problems.

Damn, hadn't felt this wicked a ride since testing a co-worker's brand new Surly Monkey a couple years back. It's not so amazing how instant you recognize the difference between a meat and 'taters type bike like my Trax Eclipse and a built for performance machine like the Surly or Jamis Sputnik. 

Liked the single gear. You just pump and go. Tackled only a minor hill, but without difficulty. As for bumps in the road, the steel frame absorbed them better than my Eclipse (likely aluminum). Very smooth ride.

So that was great! I'm going to mull it over for a few days and then head back on Saturday with a blank cheque and take one more test ride. This time I'm going to really take it through it's paces and make sure it's The One


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

I have to admit SB that I was skeptical about this. In my mind fixed gear bikes were only for the track (but I wasn't thinking of the "hybrid" setup you've ended up with). 
I'm glad to hear that you've still got brakes (that was the part that worried me most - on a track you can afford to ride with that "attitude" - in traffic, that will just get you hurt or worse.)

It does sound like fun. If you do go for the fixed gear bike and end up commuting on it - please let us know how that works out after a few weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

skinnyboy said:


> *Test Drive Result*
> As for bumps in the road, the steel frame absorbed them better than my Eclipse (likely aluminum). Very smooth ride.


If you do decide to go the 10 speed conversion route you will likely get a similar ride as most of the older road bikes had steel frames as well.

You also have to consider your budget and your inclination to tinker with things when choosing between a new bike and DIY fixed gear or single speed conversion.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

skinnyboy said:


> WEIGHT
> 16.75 lbs.[/B]
> 
> 
> Any opinions?


As some one who used to sell bikes I would say that it is very heavy for a $1000 machine. As a lot of weight besides the frame is in the gears and shifters I would not pay that price. Other than the price though it would be a good ride.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

I NOW OWN A SPUTNIK  

After the first test ride on Tues. due to unforeseen events I was able to go back on Wed. and take another test. As I'd hoped, this time I took 'er to one of the longest and steepest climbs in Saskatoon that I could find. This stretch of steep road is often used by runners for strength training. I've climbed it numerous times on my old bike including several occasions while towing kids in a bike trailer. So I know how difficult it can be. With the Sputnik is was no bigger deal. Sure I had to stand on my pedals but I got up the hill significantly faster than usual and didn't feel any worse than when climbing on my old 18 speed. Is it because of the lighter frame? Is the power transferred more efficiently? I don't know, but I was surprised at how well it went.

Since then I've been riding it to work. It's like a freakin' sports bike compared to what I'm used to. For example, I was late leaving home on Wed. and had 15 mins. to get my butt to work. On the old bike, if I pedalled until my lungs nearly burst I could manage the trip in approx. 11-12 mins. on a calm day. Lately we've had rather windy conditions with gusts up to 60 Km/h. I jumped on the new bike, got down low, and off I went. Against mostly a strong cross cutting wind I managed the trip in 9 mins. - nearly fell off my bike when I looked at my watch! 

Today I was having as much fun heading to work until I hit a pot hole and went into a high speed wobble - geezus, I didn't know that was possible! I held on for dear life while looking at my madly shaking front tire. Initially I thought I had busted spokes, bent a rim, or maybe the tire was coming loose from the forks. Nope, just out of control do to the hitting the hole at about 40 km/h. Within about 10 seconds I had the bike under control. That was a freaky first for me. Oh well, stuff happens and in no time I was back up to speed.

So far, I think I'm in love


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

John Pryor said:


> As some one who used to sell bikes I would say that it is very heavy for a $1000 machine. As a lot of weight besides the frame is in the gears and shifters I would not pay that price. Other than the price though it would be a good ride.


I can lift it with one finger - how much lighter does a guy want it?

As for the price, yeah it was higher than quotes I'd seen elsewhere on the 'net but I'm still more than satisfied with my purchase. Plus, I've dealt with the store I bought it from for several years - they treat me very well and I'm happy to give them the business.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

After a month of commuting to work on my Sputnik I can honestly say this bike is worth every nickel. One of the highlights of my work day is getting on the saddle for a speedy ride to work.

Now for a new challenge.

A buddy of mine who has become a serious recreational rider suggested going on an out of town tour. He says it'll take about 2 and a half hours. This is something like what I'll be up against:










My friend has many more hours on his bike than I do but I've got a better conditioned power plant (my current 10K on foot is hovering around 40 mins. while I estimate he's still just under 50 mins.). Nonetheless, he's a solid rider and it's his 10 gear Pinarello vs. my single gear Jamis - should be interesting. Hopefully, I don't get lost when I can no longer see him up ahead  

Stay tuned.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

42 miles, + 8 miles getting to and from my friend's house, makes for 50 miles on my bike today!

How did I fare with only one gear? Averaged 17.8 miles per hour over the 42 miles. Not bad and with a noticeable head wind, too.

My friend pulled away on the few substantial hills that were around, but I was able to keep up on the flat. He was surprised at how well my one gear was able to keep up to his 10.

It was hot and dry weather but a lot of fun. Looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

The original attraction of fixed gear bikes was for messengers because of theft. Because they were not really found in your average bike shop, most people had no idea how to ride them and the second they went to coast they'd fly off. This was their deterrent for theft. Now, though it's a different story.

I run a fixed gear on my city bike. It's simple and I like it. I converted an old Nishiki road bike, it cost me less than $300 for the bike, fixed gear stuff and a new paint job. I run with a rear brake just in case. I know it should be a front brake, but I just haven't gotten around to switching it. If I'm lazy I'll use the brake, if not I'll use my legs or if it warrants it, I'll skid. I use just regular pedals so I use my right leg to lift me off the seat, I lean forward and put my left foot under the pedal and pull up.

For going to and from work I ride a Louis Garneau LG6 race bike. Carbon fiber frame, which has it's pros and cons. The only downside of the bike is that it has a bunch of Sora components which seem to be working fine for me so I haven't upgraded. I bike 45-50km a day on this guy, maintaining a average speed of 28-31km/hr and that's through traffic, lights, stops etc.

I love (hate?) how drivers don't understand that a bike is capable of speeds higher than your vehicle around the city. It's no work at all on my bike to hit 45-50km/hr. Drivers love to speed past me then slam on the brakes and turn right. But that's another topic for another day.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

i was a messenger for 8 years and 7 of them on a track bike (fixed) 
I will tell ya the reason why i used it was for up keep 
it cost less 

i will say this that a fix should not be on the road 
even messengers should not use one with out riding the street for years 
as they are not very easy to use in the city 

my track bike (as it is designed for racing at a velodrome) is hanging on the wall now and well there is too many "Kids" on the road now using them and well not using them right 
now i do not say everyone out there is doing this but the one who are giving Trac/Fix a bad name


----------

